

Tech Boom or Bubble? Take a Look at the Data - arst829
http://feefighters.com/blog/ff_infographic/tech-boom-or-bubble-lets-look-at-the-data/

======
latch
Just going through A Random Walk Through Wall Street right now, and there's no
doubt that, by the tone of that book (and specifically Robert Shiller's quote
of a "positive feedback loop), we _are_ in a bubble.

The questions really ought to be:

1 When will it burst

2 How hard will it burst (I think this'll be the main difference with the
dotcom bubble)

3 Which companies will come out of it

